# Goldfish Questions!



## fishgalore144 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello. I have a ten gallon tank is it okay to have one Red Lionhead Goldfish in it? A website said that two adult goldfish should have 25 gallons so if I just have one will be 10 gallon tank due well? I am deciding on what fish to get and I really liked the Red LionHead Goldfish.:-D


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the rule of thumb for red lion head goldfish is 20 gallons per fish but I could be wrong, the reason is they just make a lot of mess and get pretty big as adults.


----------



## fishgalore144 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well this Red LionHead goldfish is small and the _maximum_ size for the fish is 4 inches and the store website says around 25-29 gallons at the minimum for two adult fish not trying to be rude at all but, for one goldfish would i be able to keep it if it was cleaned regularly?


----------



## fishgalore144 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really confused now another person posted on a different thread- "_The Goldfish rule of thumb is 10gal per 1 Goldfish. That's what I see all aver and follow strictly. I do say 1 fancy would do better in a 20 gal as the smallest" _
So I can keep 1 goldfish in my 10 gallon tank??


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not an expert, where's Lupin when you need him huh XD but this is what another fish profile says on the lionhead " It often grows larger than 10 inches. A small Lionhead Goldfish can do well in just 10 gallons of water, but more is always better. 15-20 gallons of water is considered a minimum for an adult Lionhead Goldfish. If you provide your Lionhead Goldfish with enough space and good care, it will reach its full potential and grow into a very impressive goldfish."


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No, you can't fit any goldfish in a 10g on a permanent basis. It will work as a quarantine or hospital tank but I would suggest that for a fancy goldfish (oranda, lionhead, ryukin, fantail, ranchu, telescopes, celestials, frogheads, etc), a 20g should be absolute minimum for one. Siamese dolls will fit 15g bare minimum. If you want to keep two fancies together, then a 30g is bare minimum.

Lionheads tend to bulk up rather than grow slender but in rare cases, they can indeed achieve 10 inches of length with a bulk of 5-6 inches. 6-8 inches is average for them. Still too big for a 10g.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Andarial said:


> I'm not an expert, where's Lupin when you need him huh XD but this is what another fish profile says on the lionhead " It often grows larger than 10 inches. A small Lionhead Goldfish can do well in just 10 gallons of water, but more is always better. 15-20 gallons of water is considered a minimum for an adult Lionhead Goldfish. If you provide your Lionhead Goldfish with enough space and good care, it will reach its full potential and grow into a very impressive goldfish."


Sorry. Been working full time in Coca-Cola now so my forum visits are limited to nights and Sundays only.:-(


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Sorry. Been working full time in Coca-Cola now so my forum visits are limited to nights and Sundays only.:-(


Awww Evil coca-cola, Just know I miss you oh knowledgeable one


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Andarial said:


> Awww Evil coca-cola, Just know I miss you oh knowledgeable one


You flatter me, Andee!  I still try to check here whenever I have a chance.;-)


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Lupin, I have never had goldfish before, and I know you are the one to ask... those big beautiful $25 goldfish Petsmart sells, would a 29 gallon be too small for two of those bad boys (as the ONLY fish in the tank)?? 

Curious...because down the road (talking a couple of years) I want something different and full of personality. My whole reason for getting back into the hobby was to work my way up to Blood Red Parrot Cichlids, but I dont want to deal with such a large tank, and since I dont want to upgrade, those goldfish have very similiar interaction levels with their owners as BRP...but if my tank is not big enough I will of course not do it...

The rule of thumb on goldfish I had always heard was 20 gallons for the first one, and 10 additional gallons for each there after. Is that pretty accurate in your opinion?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> So, Lupin, I have never had goldfish before, and I know you are the one to ask... those big beautiful $25 goldfish Petsmart sells, would a 29 gallon be too small for two of those bad boys (as the ONLY fish in the tank)??
> 
> Curious...because down the road (talking a couple of years) I want something different and full of personality. My whole reason for getting back into the hobby was to work my way up to Blood Red Parrot Cichlids, but I dont want to deal with such a large tank, and since I dont want to upgrade, those goldfish have very similiar interaction levels with their owners as BRP...but if my tank is not big enough I will of course not do it...
> 
> The rule of thumb on goldfish I had always heard was 20 gallons for the first one, and 10 additional gallons for each there after. Is that pretty accurate in your opinion?


What strain are these goldfish you saw? Not singletails? If round bodied, which ones? Ryukins, orandas, fantails? The round bodied ones are fine. Two can fit in a 29g just fine.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Lupin said:


> What strain are these goldfish you saw? Not singletails? If round bodied, which ones? Ryukins, orandas, fantails? The round bodied ones are fine. Two can fit in a 29g just fine.


 
Yeah, they had big round bodies, like the size of a baseball... they were ryukins ( just checked online to verify).


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Should be fine to have two in a 29g.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Should be fine to have two in a 29g.


 
Sweet!! Well thank you very much!!! I now know what I will do with my 29 gallon when all those fishies leave me!!! Thanks again for the confirmation, Lupin!!!


----------

